# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Prosvjed u Španskom, 22.01.2019.

## lola_34

Stanovnici zapadnog dijela grada, dođite i pridružite se!


https://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/stano...-traze-1295323

----------


## jelena.O

Vidim da se spominje susjedna škola a ne i naša škola koja je isto trosmjenska praktički cijelo vrijeme od druge godine postojanja znači 11 godina

----------


## čokolada

Kako se zove ta druga škola?

----------


## Lili75

Jelena o milsi na.Špansko Oranice al koliko ja znam nemamo 3.smjenu, možda ima jedan razred ili tako nešto al ja ne bih rekla da je to klasična 3smjenska škola. Nikako.

Dozvoljama da možda nemam.sve info.

----------


## jelena.O

Ma nemoj lili a kaj je treća smjena nek nastava u 12.20 u razred kad jutarnja smjena otiđe

----------


## jelena.O

Išla sam gledati imaju tri razreda u toj medusmjeni,nije to isto kak je bilo kad sam ja išla u školu pa smo cijele generacije nižih razreda po dve godine bili u medusmjeni,a zapravo smo imali nastavu gdje je trenutno bilo mjesta,ok nisam išla u tu školu,ali moja bivša skoka je imala tri smjene do pred četri pet godine po cijele generacije.
Daleko smo od idealnog jednosmjenskog učenja ne decenija ma nek stoljećima

----------


## jelena.O

Zanimljivo je da je škola već druge godine postojanja bila premala i tada se uvela već ta treća smjena od dva rqzreda,,ko i vrtić pa decu moramo voditi u Špansko umjesto da su nam tu na dohvat ruke

----------


## lola_34

O. š. Ante Kovačića, piše u članku.

Nekad je ta škola bila na rubu grada, pa je bila dovoljna.

Sad grad 'raste' prema zapadu, nove zgrade samo niču (samo zgrade), pa je postala pretijesna. 

Uvode pomalo, tj. već su uveli i treću (među)smjenu...

Škola ima polovicu dotrajale dvorane. U planu je već godinama nadogradnja dvorane i još učionica, ali se ništa ne događa...

'Nema kapaciteta' za topli obrok za svu djecu, samo do 2. razreda (boravak). Ostali imaju pravo samo na užinu...

Grad se širi, nove zgrade niču, ali ne prate sa školama i vrtićima.

O kulturnim / zabavnim / sportskim sadržajima (osim šoping centara  :Grin: ) da ne govorimo...

I tak...

Naplata parkiranja na samom robu grada a da je pritom 'preskočeno' pola grada  :Rolling Eyes: ... 

Ostao je nemali broj neprodanih garaža u novim zgradama, pa se grad dosjetio kako natjerati ljude da kupe parkirna mjesta u garaži tako što im je uveo naplatu parkiranja na cesti...

Ali bez obzira na sve, mislim da nam je svima zajedničko da udišemo prljav zagađeni zrak kojeg emitira CIOS, pa ako ništa drugo mislim da bi se trebali ujediniti da ga izmjeste negdje izvan naseljene zone, jer mu se naseljena zona opasno približava...

----------


## jelena.O

Cios je problem ,napose zadnjih par godina još više kad svako malo gori.
Koliko znam u onoj rupi nasuprot Kauflanda se planira i vrtić i osnovna i srednja škola,ok ti planovi su već godinama,ko i bazen u našoj rupi koji je planiran da se radi   dve tri pet godina prije nek smo mi došli tu,a tu smo dvanaest godina.
Ajde da se vratimo lola na vas,od kad vi imate treću smjenu,da ne tražim sad pod arhivom sve kovačić je jedno vrijeme bio dobro podijeljen s titušom,napose što je Malešnica praktički jednosmjenska,osim trecasa koji su medusmjena,a i titus je godinama bio jednosmjenski jer se predgrađivao pred dvanaest godina dvanaest godina.
I svakom slučaju treba inzistirati da se sredi ono što vam je važno dvorana prostor,klopa,ali znamo da to kod nas traje skoro stoljećima.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja uz najbolju volju ne mogu služiti o kojem ćošku se to radi šoljanova ide on mog naselja do Kauflanda,ali hrvatskih branitelja ne idu do šoljanove,mislila sam da je to radi o ćošku u čijem produžetku je ljekarna,tj. U produžetku ulice Marije Radić,koja izlazi na šoljsnovu,osim ako je to priča o ćošku kod doma zdravlja ali tam je park branitelja.
I da sjetila sam se par prosvjeda koje smo mi roditelji radili par godina za redom,da naprave preorganizaciju vrtića a ne da mi moramo djecu voditi u Špansko ,a u isto vrijeme Španci voze djecu kod nas ili preko našeg potoka u svoj područni vrtić u kvartu preko potoka.na jednom tom prosijedu je jedan tata Reko nadam se da će se to srediti fok njegovo iduće dijete stasa u dob 3+ godine kad se naši sele,ali još uvijek se sele

----------


## jelena.O

Sad sam skužila gdje je to onaj okrajak prema ccwestu,ali to službeno nije još imenovana ulica,a ulica hrvatskih branitelja zapravo ide prema malom raju,nadam se da će ipak taj okrajak imenovati malko drugačije,a ne ko u stilu Spandkog raditi zmijaste ulice kojima ne vidiš ni početak ni kraj,dobro su počeli kad su imenovali ulicu Marije Radić,samo nek nastave i tak dalje

----------


## lola_34

Je, Jelena, dobro si skužila.

To je zadnje raskrižje prije Kauflanda, prema CC1.

Više detalja se može vidjeti tu:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1

----------


## jelena.O

Ok Ali ta ulica ili okrajak nema imena,a ulica s imenom koji se spominje stvarno ne izlazi na šoljanovu,osim ako u budućoj budućnosti to nekaj povežu

----------


## lola_34

> Ok Ali ta ulica ili okrajak nema imena,a ulica s imenom koji se spominje stvarno ne izlazi na šoljanovu,osim ako u budućoj budućnosti to nekaj povežu


Istina, Jelena, to kaj veliš...

Ne znam zakaj su baš tamo izabrali kao mjesto okupljanja, možda zato kaj je tam naplata parkiranja...

Treba ići Šoljanovom prema zapadu, pa di se naleti na prosvjednike  :Smile: ...

----------

